# Stark @ 2 years old - Please critique



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I got some "okay" stacked photo's today. I am still having issues with stacking him, I need to get a club member to help me do it properly..lol.

Anyways, critique away. I am curious to see how he is developing against the standard.

88lbs
26" at the withers
Male - Intact - 25 months old


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

I've always loved Stark. He is gorgeous. I'm not great at critiquing dogs, but he looks great to me!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Um yes please? Looks a bit east/west in front, maybe front feet could be better but I'm really nit-picking. This is the "type" of dog I really like. Great color and pigment, very masculine without being heavy. Nice coat without being too plus. Looks balanced, not over angulated. Soft, gentle expression.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I do not feel the angle of the photos are flattering to your dog. Try to take the photo from side on straight view. 

As I see the things that do not change from photo to photo is, nice pigment, nice head, his front is east west, front feet a little flat possibly splayed wish they were a little higher and tighter like the rear paws. Pasterns a little to sloped for my taste but acceptable by most standards. Needs a little more height in whither and a little more croup. Shoulder looks slight to me and I would like to see better photos to better see this dog. Underline and rear look ok to me as well as length of body.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

Lies, thank you for your critique, I take what you said as a great compliment and really appreciate it.

GS6800, thank you for your critique also. I know the angle/photo's are not the best but it's as best as I have gotten so far..lol. Appreciate your critique a lot, I am trying my best to learn about structure, etc. so this helps. Thanks.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice head, withers a little flat, weak pasterns, nice body length, good pigment, front a little steep, rear would look better with a better stack, croup hard to identify, nice ear set, black muzzle, dark eyes. IMO, you would get a better review if the stack was better - front feet especially, back rear out too far.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Strong masculine head, pasterns look a little weak, strong pigment, nice ear set, easty westy, good weight/muscle.

Speaking just in terms of what I personally think... one of my favorite dogs on the board.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Doc said:


> Nice head, withers a little flat, weak pasterns, nice body length, good pigment, front a little steep, rear would look better with a better stack, croup hard to identify, nice ear set, black muzzle, dark eyes. IMO, you would get a better review if the stack was better - front feet especially, back rear out too far.


I agree with Doc on everything but it's all IMHO. 
You have a very nice looking dog, but like a lot of nice looking dogs, he is less than perfect in the eyes of so-called experts.
Also agree with Paul.
You are brave to subject your dog to critique. More-so than I.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

From what I see in your pictures, and PLEASE...do not take any critique from me as being negative to any person's dog...*NO DOG IS PERFECT*.

Stark is a large, strong, slightly stretched dog with a very masculine head, with a strikingly impressive mask.
Normal wither, straight back, good positioned croup that should be longer. Very good top & bottom lines.
Good front angulation, where the layback of the shoulder should be in better position. He has a short, steep upper arm. He has very good hind angulation.
He turns his feet outward, which makes his front not correct. Pasterns could be tighter.
*Special consideration should also be noticed to the extreme masculinity of this dog and his impressive pigmentation*. Nice dog!!

...again..this is just my personal opinion...


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Although my review sounds rough, I do like Stark a lot. I think with some more work and conditioning, he would be a fine dog in a show! You should probably just give him to me ...roflmbo!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> *Stark* is a large, strong, slightly stretched dog with a very *masculine head*, with a strikingly impressive mask.
> Normal wither, straight back, good positioned croup that should be longer. Very *good top* & bottom *lines*.
> *Good front angulation*, where the layback of the shoulder should be in better position. He has a short, steep upper arm. He has very *good hind angulation*.
> He turns his feet outward, which makes his front not correct. Pasterns could be tighter.
> ...


I bolded what I was going to say so I could feel smart 
Great pigment, weak pasterns, :wild: HUNK :wub:, cool collar, LOVE his face hope is nose is getting better


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I gotta tell ya, Elisabeth, I see a lotta issues with Stark. Head too big, color is ALL off, looks a little knock kneed, and I think his eyes might be crossed a bit?? You better send him to me, so we can get this straightened out!


----------

